# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβη στο Εξπρες Σαντορίνη

## Giwrgos1980

Μια άτυχη στιγμή για το πλοίο??? Το επιβεβαιώνει κανείς και τι είδους βλάβη είναι?

http://24oros.blogspot.com/2011/02/blog-post_5197.html

----------


## zamas

*Βλάβη στο «Express Σαντορίνη»*


*Επιστρέφει στο λιμάνι του Βόλου*

   Βλάβη στη δεξιά κύρια μηχανή του διαπιστώθηκε εν πλω  στο επιβατηγό πλοίο Express Σαντορίνη που είχε αποπλεύσει στις 9:00 από  το λιμάνι του Βόλου για το προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο  Βόλος-Σκιάθος-Σκόπελος-Αλόννησος-Βόλος.

Το πλοίο της εταιρείας Hellenic Seaways αναμένεται να καταπλεύσει στο  λιμάνι του Βόλου στις 11:10 και οι 101 επιβάτες του θα εξυπηρετηθούν με  άλλο πλοίο της γραμμής.

Πηγή: newsbeast.gr

----------


## vasilakis

Μα γιατί ταλαιπωρούν τον κόσμο με τέτοια σαπιοκάραβα; Μέχρι πότε θα το ανεχόμαστε αυτό;

----------


## Apostolos

Οι χαρακτηρισμοί για ένα πλοίο που έχει άριστη συντήρηση απο την εταιρία του, ναυλώνετε κάθε χρόνο σε ιδιαίτερα δύσκολα δρομολόγια και έχει όλα τα διεθνή πιστοποιητικά του σε ισχύ χωρίς παρατηρήσεις απο τα Port state controls, είναι το λιγότερο ατυχής, άστοχοι και φυσικά δεν αρμόζουν σε ένα καραβολατρικό φόρουμ που αγαπά αυτα τα σκαριά. ¶λλωστε ακόμα και πολύ νεότερα πλοία έχουν βλάβες...
Μακάρι να είχαμε άλλα 10 τέτοια πλοία στην ακτοπλοΐα μας τώρα που η κρίση έχει χτυπήσει για τα καλά και θέλουμε πλοία οικονομικά, πεντακάθαρα, μαϊτζέβελα και ναυτικά να βοηθούν την οικονομία των μικρών νησιών μας...

----------


## pantelis2009

Κρίμα για το πλοίο. Κανένα νεότερο;;;;
Ας το δούμε στο μεγάλο λιμάνι στις 26/03/2010. Χαρισμένη σε όλους τους φίλους του πλοίου :Wink:  :Razz: .

ΕΞΠΡΕΣ ΣΑΝΤΟΡΙΝΗ 24 2.jpg

----------


## Panos80

> Οι χαρακτηρισμοί για ένα πλοίο που έχει άριστη συντήρηση απο την εταιρία του, ναυλώνετε κάθε χρόνο σε ιδιαίτερα δύσκολα δρομολόγια και έχει όλα τα διεθνή πιστοποιητικά του σε ισχύ χωρίς παρατηρήσεις απο τα Port state controls, είναι το λιγότερο ατυχής, άστοχοι και φυσικά δεν αρμόζουν σε ένα καραβολατρικό φόρουμ που αγαπά αυτα τα σκαριά. ¶λλωστε ακόμα και πολύ νεότερα πλοία έχουν βλάβες...
> Μακάρι να είχαμε άλλα 10 τέτοια πλοία στην ακτοπλοΐα μας τώρα που η κρίση έχει χτυπήσει για τα καλά και θέλουμε πλοία οικονομικά, πεντακάθαρα, μαϊτζέβελα και ναυτικά να βοηθούν την οικονομία των μικρών νησιών μας...


 
+1 , ολόσωστος!

----------


## vasilakis

Πάντως χάλασε... παρά τη συντήρηση.  :roll:

----------


## vinman

> Πάντως χάλασε... παρά τη συντήρηση.  :roll:


...τα πάντα μπορούν να χαλάσουν κάποια στιγμή και ας είναι και καλοσυντηρημένα...(απο ένα air condition μέχρι ένα αυτοκίνητο)...δεν είναι λόγος αυτός για κράξιμο...

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Όλα τα μηχανήματα μπορούν να πάθουν βλάβη. Και δεν μπορύμε αν αμφισβητούμε τη δουλειά των μηχανικών του βαποριού που όπως ανέφερε ο Απόστολος την κάνουν πολύ καλά.
 vasilakis θα σού δώσω ένα παράδειγμα; Το Queen Mary 2 το θεωρείς σαπιοκάραβο; Κι όμως το Σεπτέμβρη που μας πέρασε είχε μια σοβαρή ζημιά όπως μπορέις να δεις  εδώ. Και ας μην έχει κλέισει δεκαετία (έχει κατασκευαστεί το 2004) Και ούτε καταπονείται όπως τα πλοία της ελληνικής ακτοπλοΐας.
Τα πάντα μπορούν να πάθουν βλάβη.

----------


## despo

Δυσάρεστα τα νέα για το πλοίο, αφου συμφωνα με τη Ναυτεμπορική το πλοίο παρουσίασε και νέα βλάβη και επιστρέφει στο Βόλο.

----------


## vasilakis

Ξαναχάλασε σήμερα. Ο κόσμος έχει αγανακτήσει. Φαντάσου και να μην είχε κάνει συντήρηση.:-D:-D:-D

----------


## Leo

Κι εμείς φίλε μου έχουμε αγανακτήσει μαζί σου, αλλά κάνουμε υπομονή.

----------


## Fido

Το ματιάσαμε το παπόρο!!! :Surprised:

----------

